# Animal Rescue Site - please help



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

This is posted periodically - Animal Rescue Site will supply food for shelter pets - all you need to do is click on the site - it takes 2 seconds, it doesn't cost anything.

I believe eacgh click = 2/3 bowl of food. Click every day to help shelter pets.

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I do it everyday sometime 2-3 times a day


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I click on it when I can find the link







. Maybe we need to sticky it!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I have it in my Favorites List and click on it everyday.


----------

